# Screen Printing shops around the world



## M1490 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where can i find screen printing locations in other countries that have good reputations and are reliable. Also that charge much less then other shops


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

Google

Other countries than what?


----------



## M1490 (Jan 22, 2012)

China, UK, Turkey, Dubai


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

So basically you want to know where you can find every screen printing company in the entire world?


----------



## M1490 (Jan 22, 2012)

No, Just some good ones, that won't charge to much of a high price. Do you any in the USA or anywhere else?


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

M1490 said:


> No, Just some good ones, that won't charge to much of a high price. Do you any in the USA or anywhere else?


Your question is a little broad and incorporates too many variables. What is "too much of a high price"? This changes depending on your circumstances. A man who only wants 20 shirts for his band that he'll be lucky to sell over 4 months of gigs will have a very different view of "too expensive" compared to a man running a busy clothing line that needs to be able to ship 1000 shirts per month.

Put it this way, I could recommend you a bunch of people that could do you some tees at knock-down prices. Myself included. But if you were to then ask for a quote on 500 9-colour simulated process prints to be shipped to Canada within a month i'd have no choice but to back away as I wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## M1490 (Jan 22, 2012)

Let me explain. I'm a beginner. The reason I'm looking for good screen printers across the globe is so in the future if I want to produce 100's of shirts I can always contact them basically keep them in my phonebook for future use. I know overseas screen printing companies don't print low minimum such as 24 or 36.

Do you know of any in the USA that are good?

And if you do know of any across sea, mind tell me?

Also, how much does an average screen printing company charges for prints on different part of the shirt?

I was talking to one and they said they charge $2.00 for each shirt if I want to print a tag and another $2.00 if I want another print in the back, my question is, is that good or are there companies out there who charge less?


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

That's kind of the trick with screen printing--if you're talking about doing a dozen shirts, $2 for a one color print is a crazy price in my area. If you're talking 48 shirts, it's a little on the spendy side.

Good is pretty tough to clarify too--some people are amazed to see the words they wanted printed on a dozen shirts for a hundred bucks, some people want beautiful halftoned photographic work on a dozen shirts and are shocked to find out they'll pay more than a hundred dollars just for separation work and screens...


----------



## M1490 (Jan 22, 2012)

ScreenFoo said:


> That's kind of the trick with screen printing--if you're talking about doing a dozen shirts, $2 for a one color print is a crazy price in my area. If you're talking 48 shirts, it's a little on the spendy side.
> 
> Good is pretty tough to clarify too--some people are amazed to see the words they wanted printed on a dozen shirts for a hundred bucks, some people want beautiful halftoned photographic work on a dozen shirts and are shocked to find out they'll pay more than a hundred dollars just for separation work and screens...


Do you know of any screen printing places, that would charge little less and would be more reliable?


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

Something that is pretty cool that I use, it to go to Google Maps and search Screen Printing.. They all show up as little red dots on the map!.. Works for the US anyhow, haven't tried it for other countries.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

https://sites.google.com/site/aspam...-location/members-by-category/screen-printers


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

This isn't quite the right forum for specific requests--I'm quite impressed that no one has jumped in with shameless self promotion yet, but the board you want to post on is http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

Be prepared for shameless self promotions. 

If you are asking if someone's used a certain printer, or has information about their experience, this may be an OK board for that, but luckily the vast majority of the posts on this board, or it's sub boards are non-promotional, and (usually) informative in nature.


----------



## cremaster (May 15, 2010)

The best place to find screen printers "that charge much less then other shops" is in Bankruptcy court or liquidation auctions.


----------



## miamiss2020 (Feb 14, 2012)

what a u going to do?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For 100 shirts, after shipping charges, I doubt you can find better deals than the screen printers in your area.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

ScreenFoo said:


> --I'm quite impressed that no one has jumped in with shameless self promotion yet,


I think with his repeated main concern of "...also that charge much less then other shops" and very little other specifics, this does not seem like a customer people would be jumping over themselves to work for.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Doesn't stop most of them... heh


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

What do you want Good or Cheap? You can't have both. If your looking for a printer in China to print 150 shirts cheap I'm sure you can find one. It may take 8 weeks for delivery and $100 for that delivery, but hey, you got it cheap. I'm a good screen printer but if you walked into my shop and asked for cheap I would refer you to one of my competitors. Too often the guy looking for cheap is too high maintenance for me. And the printer who prints "cheap" is too low quality for me. If your not careful you will spend $10 to save $5.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

mikelmorgan said:


> What do you want Good or Cheap? You can't have both.


Great answer Mike ... I've said the same thing a million times.

To the OP, if you're a beginner, my suggestion would be to start researching the printers in your local market first. You'll probably find a fairly wide range of prices. If you can't find a decent screen printer within your own town or city, then expand your search to your region, state, province, or country. I see no reason to search the globe for a screen printer in hopes of finding a slightly cheaper price. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a directory of screen printing (and embroider/dtg/etc) shops around the world at PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Printers there can upload samples of their work and customers can share their experience using them.


----------

